# Replace hard drive on Premiere XL4 with GSOD



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

My TiVo Premiere XL4 (TCD758250) has the infamous GSOD, meaning the harddrive is likely corrupted. I'd like to replace it with a new harddrive, and found numerous instructions online to do so, but they seem to require the original hard drive as part of the process and a linux disk...

Questions:

1) Does WinMFS now work for TiVo Premiere?

2) Do I need the original disk and if so, what are my options? Do I need to purchase a disk image or something?

3) Can I still copy from a GSOD drive? I'm not sure exactly what the state the drive is in, but I'm hesitant to use a disk image of a known bad drive.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

WinMFS only works on Series 3 and earlier models. At first the only way to create a new drive was to xerox a working drive, but that's no longer the case.

You can use DvrBARS and a clean image to create a new drive. If you use the Quick Restore method it should only take a few minutes.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261

I sent you a PM with a link to the 758250 image.


----------



## Vorian (Feb 8, 2015)

ggieseke said:


> WinMFS only works on Series 3 and earlier models. At first the only way to create a new drive was to xerox a working drive, but that's no longer the case.
> 
> You can use DvrBARS and a clean image to create a new drive. If you use the Quick Restore method it should only take a few minutes.
> 
> I sent you a PM with a link to the 758250 image.


I have a 758250 that needs a new drive as well. Can you send me that link too please?

Thanks,
V


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Vorian said:


> I have a 758250 that needs a new drive as well. Can you send me that link too please?
> 
> Thanks,
> V


PM sent.


----------



## Vorian (Feb 8, 2015)

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


Thanks!!!

I'm thinking about putting in a larger drive... maybe 3TB or 4TB. What do I need to do to get all that space recognized?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Vorian said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> I'm thinking about putting in a larger drive... maybe 3TB or 4TB. What do I need to do to get all that space recognized?


For anything over 2TB you would have to restore it to a 2TB drive, then put that drive into the TiVo and let it update to the latest OS.

Once that's done, you can copy and expand it to a bigger drive with MFSTools 3.2.


----------



## Termite (Aug 19, 2011)

I too have received the GSOD and have been trying to figure out how to install a new HD for my Premiere Elite TCD758250. I'm a newbie and think I also need a new image to help with the new drive. I've downloaded the DvrBARS. Any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Termite said:


> I too have received the GSOD and have been trying to figure out how to install a new HD for my Premiere Elite TCD758250. I'm a newbie and think I also need a new image to help with the new drive. I've downloaded the DvrBARS. Any help would be very appreciated.


PM sent.


----------



## yoheidiho (Mar 31, 2011)

I used MFSTools 3.2 to copy a fairly full 2TB drive to 4TB on a 6TB drive. I'm currently having issues with the 6TB expansion, but the Tivo is working fine with the 4TB capacity.


----------

